# Split/Second FPS cap



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

Anyway to remove it.. through some .ini file. 

If I set on very high I get mabye 25 frames, with just high, it's 30 frames constant with some smoke lag.

I change my CCC settings and it helps but I don't want to change CCC every time I play Split Second and play something else.


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

You could turn off Vertical sync if there is an option to. Though i think your frames may be low from your hardware. What are your computer specs?


----------



## ErrorProxy (Aug 16, 2008)

I run Crysis maxed out with 50 - 60 fps. 

You can see it to the right of my picture, the little computer icon. 

Yeah, turn off Vsync, but still bad fps. This game has a 30 fps cap? That's what I'm reading everywhere. Disney didn't even bother to change the interface and settings options before they imported... what they did is low, med, high, very high. When you change the graphics to Very High, the Antialiasing go with it.


----------

